# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Встреча Лазарева и представителя Церкви. Интересный диалог.

## Kasturika d.d.

В сети встретилась запись 1997 года.
Может кому-то тоже будет любопытно:




PS Современного Лазарева слушать не рекомендую  :smilies:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Лазарев как целитель помогает многим.

----------

